# Very confused - also posted in PCOS section



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

Ive post this in the PCOS section too......

Please can you all give me some info on clomid/pcos/non ovulation?

I dont have PCOS - I have had scans and given all clear

My periods are very regular - 28 days

Ive had 2 progesterone blood tests and they came back at 2 and 22 so I didnt ovulate. 

Im waiting to have my tubes checked in April and DR says if tubes are ok then I can start clomid. 

The reason im confused is because I thought clomid was for ladies with PCOS and/or irregular periods which I dont have. 

If any one can help me by giving me some info I would be very grateful as i'm finding it all a little confusing. 

Thanks in advance 

xxx


----------



## Neon_Star (Jan 24, 2015)

Hiya!

I'm not an expert but my dr at the clinic told me that progesterone levels have to be 40+ to indicate you've ovulated.

I'm irregular and went for a cd21 test and the results were low. I had another at cd28 and I was at 39, which my doc told me was borderline so was prescribed clomid to give me a little boost in the ovulation department.

It's not specifically for pcos, clomid is to induce ovulation. Pcos can negatively affect ovulation so that's why clomid is a common treatment.

Xx


----------



## Maxandruby1 (Apr 7, 2014)

Clomid is given to induce ovulation in women who either dont ovulate or have poor ovulation. It can have negative effects on lining so make sure you are well monitored while taking and best of luck.


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Thank you for the replies, I'm hoping losing weight will help with the low progesterone I've read somewhere that it helps. X


----------



## strangeasangels (Dec 31, 2014)

Hi Mrs Peach, you sound similar to me. I have very low progesterone and very high oestrogen, am overweight, not ovulating. consultant wouldn't prescribe me clomid as my BMI was over 35   so am currently losing weight and going to be referred back to pay privately now that I am under the limit for private clients (limit for NHS funded is BMI of 30 in my area). but clomid would be the next step.


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi strangeasangels, 

Thats strange about the BMI, mine is 38 and after my lap next month I'm being put straight on clomid (if tubes are clear) I will have to pay £240 for the drug, scans and injections if needed as we are private patients. 

xxx


----------



## strangeasangels (Dec 31, 2014)

on the NHS? mine wouldn't do the lap and dye on the NHS or prescribe clomid with a BMI of over 30 (think mine was 37 at the time of my appointment if I remember rightly). they will accept our money now that my BMI is under 35 though. the lack of consistency is so annoying! it must be different in your area (i'm east London).

I obviously knew I wouldn't get IVF while I was overweight but had thought they would do the initial scan and prescribe clomid. registered with a new GP now and going to get referred back privately so hopefully I will get the clomid once we pay for it.


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Im at the NHS clinic in Nottingham now whilst I have my investigations which are all free and yes I can have them now dont need to loose any weight. 

When we get the results back I can start clomid straight away that we pay for but I know someone whos at same NHS clinic as us and neither of them have kids already so they will stay NHS patients, she was forst freffered there 3 years ago but has still not had anything done as shes too overweight and every 6 months gets told shes still too overweight so they wont even start any investigations.

This person actually used to be my friend but stopped talking to me when she found out that were getting everything done straight away even tho im bigger then she is. I tried to explain its because the Dr wants all investigations done ASAP so that we can start treatment and he can get all our money! 

xx


----------



## strangeasangels (Dec 31, 2014)

Interesting to know, thanks. I am seeing my GP tomorrow to get a private referral, think I will have to pay for the investigations too but just going to suck it up because I am 33 and want to get a move on!

I can understand your friend's frustration but she shouldn't be blaming you, it's the clinic not you!


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

You will get all your investigations for free if you already have children or not. X


----------

